# PS4 announced, are you excited?



## smokajoe (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha well I was high as hell throughout the conference anyways I'm excited for the ps4, almost every game they showed I want lol

So riu watcha think about ps4?


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2013)

use the gaming news thread thanks


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 21, 2013)

cant wait , its gonna be awsome


----------



## madcityblazer (Feb 21, 2013)

PS4 is going to be epic!!! Killzone 4 looks amazing!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm gonna have to sell my kidneys to get one but fuck it , it'll be worth it lol


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 22, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> I'm gonna have to sell my kidneys to get one but fuck it , it'll be worth it lol


Have fun chilling with one kidney and a ps4 getting refurbished. Lol. I hope these next gen systems don't have the soldering issues the current ones were/are plagued with.


----------



## thetester (Feb 22, 2013)

I cannot wait! Killzone 4!!! Woohoo!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Have fun chilling with one kidney and a ps4 getting refurbished. Lol. I hope these next gen systems don't have the soldering issues the current ones were/are plagued with.


never has soldering problems with ps3 , i did with x box though twice .


----------



## madcityblazer (Feb 23, 2013)

Agreed. I've never had a problem with a PS3, but XBOX's are always plagued by issues eventually resulting in a red ring of death. Also, the PS4 is not going to be that expensive, so you may be able to keep both kidneys!!!


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 23, 2013)

I was excited to have my first Atari that played only Pong and then I was excited when the Nintendo was released but now I am to old to find amusement with Video Games


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Remember when we thought ps2 had amazing graphics lol


----------



## Scroga (Feb 23, 2013)

It seems ps is really pulling away from xbox....wonder if I should wait and see how the market respond...


----------



## thetester (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder if we will be able to have the same PSN account for the PS3 and PS4. After all, it is not like I'm going to toss out my PS3 and stop getting games for it when the PS4 comes out.


----------



## Derple (Feb 27, 2013)

To be honest, I'm actually not that excited for it. I've been a long time Playstation gamer, and frankly I'm happy with the collection of games I have right now haha.


----------



## Chimone (Feb 27, 2013)

Im all over that first call of duty that comes out on the 4

And Im sure logging into PSN on the new one will automatically update your console the same way it does if you get a replacement 3


----------



## thetester (Feb 28, 2013)

Chimone said:


> Im all over that first call of duty that comes out on the 4
> 
> And Im sure logging into PSN on the new one will automatically update your console the same way it does if you get a replacement 3


I hope so, I don't want to loose all my free PSN+ games if I have to close the PSN+ account to make a PSN account on the PS4.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;0rJDn0jRnUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=0rJDn0jRnUQ#![/video]


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to be excited about playstation. It was my childhood system. Now i know it sucks. I have an xbox now and will wait for that to come out. I am sure that will have blue ray also. The only thing that pisses me off is I really want that watch dogs game. It looks unbelievable. Anyone else see that?


----------



## madcityblazer (Mar 2, 2013)

Okay, I'm not sure I understand your logic. You say that you "know" the playstation "sucks". How? You are looking forward to and willing to wait for the next x box and hoping it has blu ray, a technology the playstation had way way way back in 2006. In my opinion, the playstation has always been far far superior to xbox in terms of performance and innovation.The playstation also lets you play online for free. ... Hello FREE ... Why would you want an ongoing subscription fee to play your so called better machine? I guess maybe you are just talking about the ps one... lol ... it's the only way you would have a case for the xbox being better or am i missing something so amazing about the xbox?


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

So, what is the expected cost (in usd) and when is it supposed to be released?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 3, 2013)

TalonToker said:


> So, what is the expected cost (in usd) and when is it supposed to be released?


I'm guessing $400-$500 usd


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 3, 2013)

That would be great considering the ps3 was $600 when it was first released. I better start saving.


----------



## madcityblazer (Mar 4, 2013)

It's supposed to be out by christmas. I would guess november.


----------

